# Cruz lashes out at Hillary!



## Ralphy1 (Dec 1, 2015)

He claims that she has tried to label conservatives as the "condom police."  Cruz points to his use of condoms from his college days to his marriage in that he only has two children rather than seventeen.  It seems to me unseemly describing his use of condoms in a bid for the nomination and surely you would agree...


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 1, 2015)

Is he saying that he has  had sex seventeen times and two of those were unprotected?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 1, 2015)

Are you trying to say that he should be checked for an STD?


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 1, 2015)

WTH.....This is more than I want to know about this dude..   Who cares.....and why is this even discussed in politics?   The GOP is so obsessed with sex, who does what to whom... and how they do it..  do they even give a thought to the real issues that MATTER to real people?


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 1, 2015)

You mean like a planet that is getting too warm for comfort and a health care system where some people fall through the cracks for lack of money?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 1, 2015)

Now, don't go drifting off the subject as you always do...


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 1, 2015)




----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 1, 2015)

Once again I am shocked by this uncalled levity on such a serious matte!


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 1, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> You mean like a planet that is getting too warm for comfort and a health care system where some people fall through the cracks for lack of money?



Or income inequality, or a failing education system, or a crumbling infrastructure, or an overcrowded prison system............................ No.. let's worry about Cruz's condom use.   Just the thought makes me want to poke out my mind's eye.


----------



## BobF (Dec 1, 2015)

That looks like a list of Democrat driven causes rather than fixes.

Really wonder why this topic got started by Cruz.   Guess I had better start looking into this topic a bit.   Need to know if it is a true comment about Cruz or just some twisted comment.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 1, 2015)

Perhaps he wears a condom over his face while engaging in intercourse. Sort of a latex/choking kink? Interesting.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 1, 2015)

Democrat issues..?   More like people issues.. and what would the Republican issues be?   Bigger warships, airplanes and a new expanded war?  OH.. and who puts what in whom and how they cover it?   hahahahahahahha


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 1, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Perhaps he wears a condom over his face while engaging in intercourse. Sort of a latex/choking kink? Interesting.



No with Cruz... it would have to be a paper bag over his head..  Actually TWO paper bags... in case the first one falls off.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 1, 2015)

QS, you know what they say about boys who need REALLY BIG toys...


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 1, 2015)

QS, even with two bags, ewwwwww.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 1, 2015)

Shali, and some call me a sick puppy.  My shock here goes unabated...


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 1, 2015)

Why, are you the condom police? Eek!


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 1, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> QS, even with two bags, ewwwwww.



My sentiments exactly..

You've heard the expression "Coyote ugly"?    That's when you wake up in the morning with your arm around someone so ugly that you gnaw your own arm off rather than wake them up..   


(coyotes have been known to chew off a leg caught in a trap)


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 1, 2015)

All kidding aside, he looks mean--I don't know what he is like in private life, but at some point, our faces show our temperament.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 1, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> All kidding aside, he looks mean--I don't know what he is like in private life, but at some point, our faces show our temperament.



To me he looks like he is suffering from chronic constipation


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 1, 2015)

And, once again, some say that I am a sick puppy.  Try to show more respect for a potential future president...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 1, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> And some say that I am a sick puppy...



Just having a little fun Ralphy....  Cruz invites such things.


----------



## IKE (Dec 1, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Perhaps he wears a condom over his face while engaging in intercourse. Sort of a latex/choking kink? Interesting.



Hey, I knew a gal once that........oh never mind.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 1, 2015)

Ike, wow????


----------



## IKE (Dec 1, 2015)

Gotta go, ain't got time to play right now........they are going to cut, cauterize and sew up the place on my shoulder in about 30 minutes.

You kids have fun.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 1, 2015)

IKE said:


> Hey, I knew a gal once that........oh never mind.




We don't wanna know.....................................send me a pm..    No.. never mind..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 1, 2015)

Of course we want to know!  Get back here as soon as you can and tell us, or, better yet, maybe they have wi-fi at the doctor's office and you can keep connected.  Teasing us this way is unacceptable and will be reported...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 1, 2015)

Cruzes Statement...http://gantdaily.com/2015/11/30/ted-cruz-gop-isnt-condom-police/

The Texas senator began by attacking what he called the Democratic Party’s “(concocted) war on women” and accused Democratic front-runner Hillary Clinton of falsely attacking the GOP as “the condom police.”

“Hillary Clinton embraces abortion on demand in all circumstances up until the moment of birth. Partial-birth abortion with taxpayer funding, with no notification for parents in any circumstances — 91% of Americans say that’s nuts,” he said. “So what do they do, they try to shift it. The war on women wasn’t that, it was contraceptives. Now listen, I have been a conservative my entire life. I have never met anybody, any conservative who wants to ban contraceptives.” 

Cruz said the charge that conservatives are anti-contraceptives is a “made-up, nonsense example.” 

“As I noted, Heidi and I, we have two little girls. I’m very glad we don’t have 17,” he said. “And it’s a great example when the war on women came up, Republicans would curl up in a ball, they’d say, ‘Don’t hurt me.’ Jiminy Cricket!”

“Last I checked we don’t have a rubber shortage in America. When I was in college we had a machine in the bathroom, you put .50 cents in and voila!” Cruz continued, receiving some uncomfortable laughter from the audience. “So yes, anyone who wants contraceptives can access them, but it’s an utterly made-up nonsense issue.”


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 1, 2015)

Clinton's REAL position on abortion..http://ontheissues.org/Senate/Hillary_Clinton_Abortion.htm


Late term abortion only if life or health are at risk Q: Are there circumstances when the government should limit choice? 

LAZIO: I had a pro-choice record in the House, and I believe in a woman’s right to choose. I support a ban on partial-birth abortions. Senator Moynihan called it “infanticide.” Even former mayor Ed Koch agreed that this was too extreme a procedure. This is an area where I disagree with my opponent. My opponent opposes a ban on partial-birth abortions. 

CLINTON:* My opponent is wrong. I have said many times that I can support a ban on late-term abortions, including partial-birth abortions, so long as the health and life of the mother is protected. I’ve met women who faced this heart-wrenching decision toward the end of a pregnancy. Of course it’s a horrible procedure. No one would argue with that. But if your life is at stake, if your health is at stake, if the potential for having any more children is at stake, this must be a woman’s choice.*  Source: Senate debate in Manhattan Oct 8, 2000 
*Remain vigilant on a woman’s right to chose *

I am and always have been pro-choice, and that is not a right any of should take for granted. There are a number of forces at work in our society that would try to turn back the clock and undermine a woman’s right to chose, and [we] must remain vigilant.  Source: New York Times, pg.A11 Jan 22, 2000 
*Keep abortion safe, legal and rare *

We come to [the abortion] issue as men and women, young and old, some far beyond years when we have to worry about getting pregnant, others too young to remember what it was like in the days before Roe v. Wade. But I think it’s essential that as Americans we look for that common ground that we can all stand upon. [Our] core beliefs and values. can guide us in reaching our goal of keeping abortion safe, legal and rare into the next century.  Source: Remarks to NARAL, Washington DC Jan 22, 1999 
*Being pro-choice is not being pro-abortion *

I have met thousands and thousands of pro-choice men and women. I have never met anyone who is pro-abortion. Being pro-choice is not being pro-abortion. Being pro-choice is trusting the individual to make the right decision for herself and her family, and not entrusting that decision to anyone wearing the authority of government in any regard.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 1, 2015)

Sorry, but Ike has distracted me so much that I can no longer concentrate...


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 1, 2015)

Cruz is too ugly to be President.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 1, 2015)

I think he looks like Grandpa Munster  (Al Lewis)   Here he is without the makeup


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 1, 2015)

Be careful,  his granny might be monitoring this forum and reporting back to him...


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 1, 2015)

He looks kinda like Ralphy except for the wig.


----------



## IKE (Dec 1, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Sorry, but Ike has distracted me so much that I can no longer concentrate...



Okay Ralphy, it was back in the late 60's in Panama and me and this cute little Panamanian honey and I hooked up for a long weekend and well we....kinda.....um.....well.....you know.....we sorta tried.

Oh the memory of it, I just can't go on........the only thing I'll say is that no animals were harmed while filming.


----------



## IKE (Dec 1, 2015)

IKE said:


> Gotta go, ain't got time to play right now........they are going to cut, cauterize and sew up the place on my shoulder in about 30 minutes.
> 
> You kids have fun.



All done, it was pretty much a wham bam thank you ma'am deal.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 1, 2015)

Filming?  You did filming while you were shacked up!  Where are they?  Stop toying with us!


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 1, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Filming?  You did filming while you were shacked up!  Where are they?  Stop toying with us!



Ha!  "Shacked up"     What an old term.


----------



## IKE (Dec 1, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Filming?  You did filming while you were shacked up!  Where are they?  Stop toying with us!



I just can't Ralphy some things are better left buried by time........you'll just have to use your vivid imagination.

The film and negatives were confiscated and destroyed by the local authorities and all that remains are the memories. ahhhhhhh the memories.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 1, 2015)

Ike, Stop lying!  Put up or shut up!  And QS, would you prefer moosinng, just another term for enjoying living with a native woman...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 1, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Ike, Stop lying!  Put up or shut up!  And QS, would you prefer moosinng, just another term for enjoying living with a native woman...



I guess you would remember back to that era


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 1, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> QS, even with two bags, ewwwwww.



Agreed.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 1, 2015)

Ah yes Ike. I recall a weekend or two like that myself in my youth, middle age, whatever.......lolol.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 1, 2015)

yes... me too....(((((((((((((((((((((((sigh))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 1, 2015)

Oh Gawd!  I'll never forget about.............uh..........neva mind.


----------



## IKE (Dec 1, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Ike, Stop lying!  Put up or shut up!  And QS, would you prefer moosinng, just another term for enjoying living with a native woman...



Okay Ralphy if you insist I'll be quite.......too bad I was just on the verge of spilling the beans.


----------



## Sid N (Dec 1, 2015)

This is yet another rather narrow but revealing aspect of how so many of our political pros, engage in self-deception. That deception is the gravity of the issue. Trump is just the poster-boy.


----------

